# 1099’s wrong



## CPA (May 29, 2018)

I am assisting a driver with their 2016 return and the 1099 is wrong. Has anyone had an incorrect 1099 and who do you contact to get it corrected?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CPA said:


> I am assisting a driver with their 2016 return and the 1099 is wrong. Has anyone had an incorrect 1099 and who do you contact to get it corrected?


Uber's 1099 includes all the monies collected from fares. You must deduct all Uber's fees and charges and list that amount on Schedule C line 10. Income is only what was deposited into driver's bank account.

Uber does this to eleviate themselves as a transportation company. Uber considers themselves as a payment processing company working on behalf of the driver.


----------



## CPA (May 29, 2018)

CPA said:


> I am assisting a driver with their 2016 return and the 1099 is wrong. Has anyone had an incorrect 1099 and who do you contact to get it corrected?


I have calculated the gross earnings based on the total trip receipts including the Uber's fees and charges and they don't match the 1099K. In addition there is a separate 1099 for referrals. Do you receive separate checks for these referrals? My driver doesn't have a record of receiving this amount


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CPA said:


> I have calculated the gross earnings based on the total trip receipts including the Uber's fees and charges and they don't match the 1099K. In addition there is a separate 1099 for referrals. Do you receive separate checks for these referrals? My driver doesn't have a record of receiving this amount


Just get your clients bank statements and add all the deposits from Uber.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

1099K is for credit card income (fares).
1099M is for referrals, non credit card income etc...
Most drivers are direct deposit for both.

Contact the issuer of the 1099 and ask to have it corrected. (Probably not gonna happen!) If you're sure the 1099's are proven wrong and a corrected not sent, you should file using your clients records and include a statement about the 1099 being wrong.

If you haven't already, ask your client for access to the online account and view the financial information provided there. Unfortunately, if your client no longer drives for Uber he/she may be denied access to the online account.


----------



## UberPressident (May 8, 2018)

use 1100


----------

